# Maintaining Aquarium Temperature during Water Change



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi,

How do you guys do the water change without dropping the temperature much down. I know that you need to add the de-chlorinater to the tap water. But even if you wait 30 minutes after it is added and then add the water to the aquarium, it is still going to drop the temperature. Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks
Praveen


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't worry myself sick over it, but it is an issue when doing large wintertime water changes. I prefer to break them up into smaller changes during the week when I can. Failing that, I fill the tank slow and trickle a few pitchers hot water in. I (unintentionally) dropped my Mbuna to 60 degrees during a water change once....they were drunk swimming or laying on their sides. Fortunately they all survived, but I try let it go no lower than 65, preferably 70, now. One other thing I have noticed is the the more frequently you change the water, the more tolerant they appear.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

refill with a mix of hot and cold water, at around the same temp as the tank. doesn't have to be exact just close.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Freshwater water temperature varies naturally (due to depth, shade, sun, etc...). Unless you're doing a really big water change it's not likely to change more than a few degrees and won't hurt the fish.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

errm I make sure the water coming out of the tap is close to the temp of my tank. I do 50% ish weekly on my 2 55's, 40B and the 180. I have to pause for a couple hours between the 180 and the rest or I run out of hot water. I just add prime while adding the new water.


----------



## praveentnair (Jan 4, 2014)

So mixing the cold and hot water right from the tap is ok? I thought that hot water from tap is not safe as it contains chemicals that may harm the fish.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I never add water straight from the tap mostly. I have 20 gallon buckets that I store the water to 'age' them for a week. During water change I will get hot water from tap and mix this into the water in the 20 gallon holding container. I add Prime good for 20 gallons, at this time I can dial in the correct temp. If I am within 5 degrees, then I add water into the main tank. I rather have in on the colder side than warmer.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

praveentnair said:


> So mixing the cold and hot water right from the tap is ok? I thought that hot water from tap is not safe as it contains chemicals that may harm the fish.


It's perfectly fine as long as you add a deccent water conditioner, ie: Prime.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

I refill mine using buckets. I use a mixer tap and make sure the water is Luke warm before I put it into the tank.i check the temp as soon as I am done and I can honestly say that I have never seen the temp drop at all.

I add the de chlorinator into the bucket before I put if into the tank, as I think it helps to give it time to work its magic and not expose the fish to a neat dose of the chemicals !


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I use an Aqueon, so I empty & refill my tank straight from the tap. I can't handle buckets, ugh, it's just too much work and I don't have that kind of time. With the Aqueon, I can do big water changes weekly & it's easy. If I did buckets, I'd probably be reluctant to change as much water because it's more work.
My fish do just fine with the Aqueon filling the tank without any pretreatment. I do run the water in the faucet and "feel" for it to be sort of warmish, before I refill the tank, but nothing scientific about it at all. I dose Prime directly into the tank as I refill the tank. I dose enough for the whole tank.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I add straight from the tap. I do at least 50% a week. Once the water is out I dose with prime for the entire tank volume and then just match the temperature as close as I can.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I installed a thermostatic mixing valve in my fish room for direct from tap water changes. They are accurate plus or minus 2 degrees once set and as long as there is hot water available, will put water in at the temp you want. The valves themselves are cheap (around $100) but the install obviously is a bit more costly.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Mschn99 said:


> I installed a thermostatic mixing valve in my fish room for direct from tap water changes. They are accurate plus or minus 2 degrees once set and as long as there is hot water available, will put water in at the temp you want. The valves themselves are cheap (around $100) but the install obviously is a bit more costly.


Oo nice, figured someone must have invented such a device.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Most are made for higher temps than our aquarium use, but there are "low temp" models that go down for what we need. Its the same device they would use on a shower at a rec center or campground to keep the water temp from getting too hot to scald someone.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I keep one of these by my sink, adjust the temp close to the tank temp, and fill them up using my python. It will set you back a cool 8.00 and can be had in the grocery stores by the kitchen utensils.

http://www.taylorusa.com/kitchen/thermo ... meter.html


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I use a $10 thermo gun and I just hover it above the water and it readers it instantly and I get within like 5 degrees or less


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have been doing water changes with a garden hose ever since I started in the hobby just shy of 40 years ago now. First I use the hose to siphon water into a sink, toilet or bathtub that is lower than the tank - whatever drain is handy will do the job. Adapters to hook up the hose to any bathroom faucet via a bayonet fitting are available at any hardware store once you manage to find a store clerk worth his/her salt. I feel the water in the tank with my hand and then turn on the faucet and adjust the temperature of the water coming out to match that of the tank. Then I whack the hose on the faucet without turning off the water or messing with the temp setting and fill the tank. The dechlorinator goes right into the tank, and whether you ad it before, during, or after adding the water makes as much difference as whether you start eating your hard-boiled egg at the round or the pointy side. If this method of doing water changes causes any harm to fish, my fish have never known about it :lol:









_Garden hose to faucet adapter._


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I use the unscientific method of using my hand as a thermometer to get the right water temp and going from the kitchen sink faucet right into the tank. I always did wonder if it mattered when I added the dechlorinator to the tank and had mild concern when adding more water after the dechlorinator without adding more dechlorinator. But it sounds like I didn't have to worry after all!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

as many have said about trying to keep water close to tank temps i go with the KISS principal, for any that may not know, it means keep it simple stupid.
no offence to anyone intended  
as fmueller said he has done the easy way for 40yrs so why try to re-invent the wheel? :thumb:


----------

